# lulabelle and peach:small business owners



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

lulabelle and peach have gone into business for themselves. they own a french bakery and a record parlor. they grow up so fast!













































(p.s. no loose edges, or chemically paints or glues were used. and yes, they are not allowed to play in them unsupervised.  )


----------



## greenbeansrabbitry (Sep 10, 2008)

That is so cute! :lol: They're dolls!


----------



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

Ooooh, I love it! I think I need to make Persimmon a couple of these xD


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That was a great idea and very creative  I bet they love playing in there.


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

peach is into climbing through the bakery window. lulabelle's into trying to dig her way underneath to get inside.


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

That is so stinkin' cute! How creative! I'm sure the picture-taking is so much fun when you guys use these.


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

ADORABLE!!!!! :lol:


----------



## ReginasMommy (Apr 13, 2011)

Ooooh, how cute! I would buy anything they were selling


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Adorable! When I was growing up, we would make little towns for my younger brothers' toy cars. I think this would be such a cute family project!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

OH! That is so cute!


----------



## cylaura (Jan 13, 2011)

Both of the designs are SO CUTE! (As are lulabelle and peach, of course. ) Great work!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

they look sooo adorable.. i plan on painting & sealing Norma's home made hide, this is giving me some ideas, thanks for the inspiration!


----------



## sayhedgehog (May 18, 2009)

Oh goodness, how fantastic!  You are so creative. Those are adorable.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Those are great! You added so much lovely details, like those little lace curtains. I think Phin is jealous...


----------



## baileyr2 (Jul 26, 2011)

Those are so cute! i especially love the pic of her trying to go through the window


----------



## nationofamanda (Jan 19, 2010)

they made it on apartment therapy....they are so famous!
http://www.apartmenttherapy.com/chi...roject-a-hip-hedgehog-hideout-155387#comments


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

That was a lovely article! I think they are precious. Think of all those grown me that have toy train sets! I still think it would be such a fun project to do with the whole family. Hubby wanted to do a scale model of Noah's ark. I wasn't really interested. But if it could turn into something for the hedgies-I'd be on board! (not really, but he could totally do it while I painted. lol)


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Oh! Very cool!  I love their new play digs! I'm so glad to see they're famous now. Congratulations!!


----------

